
AI can be sexist and racist – it’s time to make it fair - mooseburger
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05707-8
======
rjplatte
What if, to some extent, it's simply reflecting objective truth? Reality isn't
concerned with being inoffensive. Obviously any system that actively
discriminates against intrinsic traits shouldn't be put into production, but
if we have to game a system to make it agree with us, there's some
intellectual dishonesty involved.

